# New member hoping for more info on jar I found.



## Tatman (May 10, 2015)

Hiya folks    I'm a new member hoping for some info on a jar I found, I've done a little homework on it and found out a few things, it was made and  it's marked by C S & Co Ld (Cannington Shaw & Co Ld) which manufactured glass wear in the UK from around the 1875-1913ish, then became United Glass Bottle Mfg co with 5 other companies in 1913.   The more I read the more confused I get as to the markings on the bottom, I will give you a description of it.....  Its aqua in colour, it has 2 seams on opposite sides of the jar, its very wonky leading me to believe it was hand blown in a machine, 2041 is the number on the bottom, there's a dot in the middle of the bottom, the bottom edges wear they join the sides there is a joint seam, and its marked C S & Co (little o underlined) Ld (little d sits inside the capital L)   Hopefully someone can tell me a little more about this, I will post a few more pictures after to help you see what I'm looking at,   Thanks for the help   Tatman


----------



## Tatman (May 10, 2015)

A few more pictures..........


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure being in the US but I've seen a few labeled as salt. It could be a preserve of of sort too.


----------



## Tatman (May 10, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm not sure being in the US but I've seen a few labeled as salt. It could be a preserve of of sort too.



   You mean like jam or similar?


----------



## coreya (May 10, 2015)

Its listed in the Red Book as # 716 made by Cannington-Shaw & co Ld St. Helens and should have a glass stopper. The only one listed is a quart light green 20-25 bucks with the stopper being 20-40% value.


----------



## Tatman (May 12, 2015)

coreya said:
			
		

> Its listed in the Red Book as # 716 made by Cannington-Shaw & co Ld St. Helens and should have a glass stopper. The only one listed is a quart light green 20-25 bucks with the stopper being 20-40% value.




     Ok cool thank you coreya, what is the red book you got the information from? Is it a special book or can anyone get a copy?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2015)

I don't know what version he had but this is the book. http://redbookjars.com/


----------

